# Twin compressor not working on one cylinder



## Speedy5966 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi all! I have an inexpensive twin cylinder compressor, that is only building pressure on one cylinder. The other colon set does virtually nothing. I removed the filter, and held a piece of paper over the intake hole while it was running, and it barely moves. It happened all at once, while it was running. It was working fine, then the sound suddenly changed, and that cylinder quit making pressure. The other side works fine, and it does build pressure, but very slowly. I pulled the head, hoping to find something stuck in the reed valve, but it’s fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Speedy5966 (Jun 19, 2018)

OK, so how do I edit my post. I meant to say "the other cylinder", but auto-correct made it "colon set".


----------

